# Factura antes o después del pago



## 888z (12 Nov 2013)

Buenos días,

Normalmente doy una factura proforma y me pagan. Luego doy la factura final.

*Hay un cliente que quiere la factura final y luego pagar. No quiere factura proforma.

¿Qué debo hacer?*

Un saludo!


----------



## saplam (12 Nov 2013)

dásela, no pasa nada


----------



## Jenhyal (12 Nov 2013)

Yo siempre hago la factura oficial antes. Muchas veces es un engorro tener que llevársela después (algunos desconocen internet)


----------



## locojaen (12 Nov 2013)

Si el cliente luego no te paga, tú adelantas ese IVA.

Proforma/presupuesto para el pago.
Factura una vez cobrado.


----------



## 888z (12 Nov 2013)

Es esto, si un cliente quiere la factura y después no hacen el pedido... Pero bueno supongo que con los tiempos que corren es mejor hacerla y arriesgarte.

Por cierto, me paso una vez que hice una factura y no me hizo el pedido el cliente...

Un saludo!


----------



## locojaen (12 Nov 2013)

888z dijo:


> Es esto, si un cliente quiere la factura y después no hacen el pedido... Pero bueno supongo que con los tiempos que corren es mejor hacerla y arriesgarte.
> 
> Por cierto, me paso una vez que hice una factura y no me hizo el pedido el cliente...
> 
> Un saludo!



Para eso proforma antes, y junto al pedido Factura.


----------



## Rebelnix (12 Nov 2013)

Te voy a contar algo que me pasó el año pasado.

Tenía un cliente que ya había comprado varias veces sin problemas con pago previo y proforma; así que como signo de buena fé decidí en un pedido enviarle la factura a la vez que la mercancia y con pago aplazado. ¿ Que paso ? Que no pago el importe ( 560 eur. ) y encima la factura ahí se fué.

Moraleja: La factura la emites cuando tengas el dinero, antes una proforma.


----------



## wililon (12 Nov 2013)

Yo a clientes nuevos proforma. A antiguos factura. Muchas veces me dicen que tiene que ser factura los nuevos en ese caso pido pedido o orden de compra.


----------



## snoopi (12 Nov 2013)

Si no pagan, con emitir una factura negativa es mas que suficiente.


----------



## scratch (12 Nov 2013)

snoopi dijo:


> Si no pagan, con emitir una factura *negativa* es mas que suficiente.



Rectificativa. Hablemos con propiedad.


----------



## Jenhyal (12 Nov 2013)

Yo emito una factura negativa y se la envío al cliente. Allá el si no la declara... Pues como sea más de 2500 euros Hacienda irá a olerle el culo y todo lo que le plazca


----------



## Pat Garrett (13 Nov 2013)

Albarán de venta a la espera de pago o proforma


----------



## Gouel (13 Nov 2013)

Como ya han dicho no hay problema alguno, si después no te pagan o no te hacen el pedido haces una factura rectificativa - ojo, con su propia numeración y tal - y punto pelota. Si quieres curarte un poco en salud puedes poner una coletilla en la factura tal que asi "la emisión de la factura no supone el pago de la misma" o algo por el estilo.


----------



## serhost (13 Nov 2013)

Gouel dijo:


> Como ya han dicho no hay problema alguno, si después no te pagan o no te hacen el pedido haces una factura rectificativa - ojo, con su propia numeración y tal - y punto pelota. Si quieres curarte un poco en salud puedes poner una coletilla en la factura tal que asi "la emisión de la factura no supone el pago de la misma" o algo por el estilo.



Yo en las facturas pongo que el pago de las mismas se justifica mediante transferencia bancaria, que da igual que estén selladas, firmadas, con recibí o mi huella en sangre.

Una vez dicho eso, cuidado al emitir las facturas rectificativas, hay que notificar a hacienda en algún caso y hay plazos para todo. Había leído sobre el tema hace unos meses.

http://www.infoautonomos.com/blog/recuperar-el-iva-de-las-facturas-impagadas-en-4-pasos/

Los cuatro pasos:

1. Reclamar judicial o notarialmente la factura impagada
2. Emitir factura rectificativa de la factura impagada
3. Enviar a Hacienda la factura rectificativa
4. Consignar en la liquidación mensual o trimestral del IVA la reducción de la base imponible correspondiente al IVA incobrado y reclamado en todo el proceso anterior.

Recomiendo leer el artículo, es muy bueno. No sé si habrá cambiado de nuevo la ley con Rajoy y sus muñecos, pero de seguir así (bastante probable) hay que tener en cuenta los pasos para que hacienda no nos meta el sablazo a nosotros.

Una vez dicho eso, una opción es hacer series de facturación y decirle al cliente su serie y número que le corresponderá y decir que una vez pagada esa factura proforma, la factura oficial tendrá el mismo número pero le quitarás el texto "proforma".

Por curiosidad, salvo que sea administración pública ¿para que quiere tu cliente la factura antes?

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 12:09 ----------

Y otro artículo muy bueno también:

LA RECUPERACION DEL IVA DE FACTURAS IMPAGADAS | DECAGES


----------



## Gouel (13 Nov 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Yo en las facturas pongo que el pago de las mismas se justifica mediante transferencia bancaria, que da igual que estén selladas, firmadas, con recibí o mi huella en sangre.
> 
> Una vez dicho eso, cuidado al emitir las facturas rectificativas, hay que notificar a hacienda en algún caso y hay plazos para todo. Había leído sobre el tema hace unos meses.
> 
> ...



Mucho lo complican estos, basta con hacer la rectificativa con un numero de serie diferente a la facturación normal, hacer referencia a la factura original que rectifica y poco mas. Lo metes en el trimestre correspondiente del IVA y ya está. Cuando si se ponen picajosos en hacienda es cuando sale negativo en el 303, claro, en ese caso si que pueden pedir copia de la factura y que justifiques la razón del abono. 

Por cierto, yo siempre pido factura, no contabilizo con proformas y el sistema de pago es a 60 días FF. De igual forma siempre emito factura y la envio a mis acreedores para que la abonen.


----------



## serhost (13 Nov 2013)

Gouel dijo:


> Mucho lo complican estos, basta con hacer la rectificativa con un numero de serie diferente a la facturación normal, hacer referencia a la factura original que rectifica y poco mas. Lo metes en el trimestre correspondiente del IVA y ya está. Cuando si se ponen picajosos en hacienda es cuando sale negativo en el 303, claro, en ese caso si que pueden pedir copia de la factura y que justifiques la razón del abono.
> 
> Por cierto, yo siempre pido factura, no contabilizo con proformas y el sistema de pago es a 60 días FF. De igual forma siempre emito factura y la envio a mis acreedores para que la abonen.



Según comentan en esos dos artículos, parece obligatorio documentar la reclamación judicial para emitir la rectificativa.

Y en cuanto a contabilizar, no creo que haya problema porque te envíen la factura después, pero imagino que aquí cada uno ha tenido sus experiencias.

Ojalá hubiese una modificación a fondo de todo el sistema que arreglase todas estas incoherencias de pagar el IVA anticipado, pagar autónomos cuando la actividad aún no genera ingresos suficientes, cotización todos por el régimen general con igualdad de condiciones, un sólo tipo de contrato ¿para qué más? ¿no trabajamos todos?, eliminación de epígrafes, módulos y resto de parafernalia burro-crática.

Sé que pido imposibles, pero por soñar, que no quede.


----------



## JuanMacClane (13 Nov 2013)

Si no emitis factura no os podrán pagar, ya sea en el momento o cuando proceda.

El problema de una rectificativa es que luego no puedes "contabilizar" el impago (se supone que ya no he deuda), pero al menos no te comes el IVA

Supongo que eso es a gusto de cada uno


----------



## scratch (16 Nov 2013)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Si no emitis factura no os podrán pagar, ya sea en el momento o cuando proceda.
> 
> *El problema de una rectificativa es que luego no puedes "contabilizar" el impago *(se supone que ya no he deuda), pero al menos no te comes el IVA
> 
> Supongo que eso es a gusto de cada uno



Correcto, iría a pérdidas.


----------



## libertari (16 Nov 2013)

snoopi dijo:


> Si no pagan, con emitir una factura negativa es mas que suficiente.



Pero si declaras el iva mensualmente y la rectificativa es posterior ya estas adelantando el iva.


----------

